# Danke und Good Bye

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich werde mich von Gentoo Linux verabschieden und will mich für all die Forum-Hilfe in den letzten Jahren bedanken. 

Darüberhinaus gilt mein Dank auch den Gentoo-Entwicklern, da die Lernkurve bei Gentoo Linux extrem steil ist. Leuten, die Linux wirklich gut kennenlernen wollen, werde ich weiterhin Gentoo Linux empfehlen, da ich glaube, dass es mal dazugehört, ein System von Grund auf selbst zu bauen.

Ich für meinen Teil wechsle aber trotzdem nun zu Arch Linux, da diese (noch kleine) Distribution meine Bedürfnisse noch besser erfüllt. 

Natürlich hat diese Distribution auch einige Nachteile zu Gentoo, aber für mich überwiegen einfach die Vorteile. 

Meine Hauptmotive des Wechsels sind das zeitaufwändige Kompilieren und die Aktualität mancher Paketversionen, die bei Gentoo erst nach langer Zeit wenn überhaupt endlich "unmasked" werden, beispielsweise bei "Enlightenment 17" (Arch benutzt ausschließlich kompilierte Pakete aber falls mir ein vorkompiliertes Paket doch nicht passen sollte, kann ich es trotzdem mit eigenen Parametern neu kompilieren lassen, ähnlich wie bei den Gentoo-USE-Flags).

Außerdem störte es mich bei Gentoo etwas, dass man bei der Deinstallation von Programmen nicht auch gleich all die unbenutzten Pakete mit deinstallieren kann. Desweiteren ist es auch ein Unterschied, wenn man für eine System-Komplettaktualisierung eine Stunde anstatt 1 bis 2 Tage braucht. 

Jedenfalls danke nochmals, und viele Grüße...

----------

## a.forlorn

Viel Spaß! Ich glaube, dass man mit ArchLinux auch glücklich werden kann.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Ich wünsche Dir für die Zukunft alles Gute (und nehme Wetten an, wann Du wieder zurück kommst - irgendwann kommen sie alle zurück  :Laughing: ).

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem störte es mich bei Gentoo etwas, dass man bei der Deinstallation von Programmen nicht auch gleich all die unbenutzten Pakete mit deinstallieren kann. 

 

"just for the record..."

```
paludis --uninstall --with-unused-dependencies <Paket>
```

ohne eine Wertung vornehmen zu wollen.

Dann bis zum nächsten mal bei Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab arch mal kurz angetestet. Habs dann aber aufgegeben, weil mir da sehr viel Dokumentation gefehlt hat, um das System so anzupassen, wie ich es von Gentoo gewohnt bin.

Meinst mit unmasked, dass es im stable drin ist? Darin sehe ich jetzt gerade einen Vorteil von Gentoo, dass man da zwischen stable und testing wählen kann. Und wenn es bei Gentoo noch im testing ist, dann geh mal davon aus, dass es bei arch auch nicht stabiler ist, nur weil die nur eins haben.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> "just for the record..."
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich dachte mir schon, dass esdafür ev. etwas wie equery geben könnte. (Ok im Nachhinein kann man das leicht sagen). Ich beschäftigte mich aus Zeitgründen aber schon seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr mit Gentoo, also keine Updates und so. Deswegen war ich auch nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab arch mal kurz angetestet. Habs dann aber aufgegeben, weil mir da sehr viel Dokumentation gefehlt hat, um das System so anzupassen, wie ich es von Gentoo gewohnt bin. 
> 
> 

 

Ja, mit der Dokumentation hast du recht. Die ist wirklich nicht so gut wie bei Gentoo.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meinst mit unmasked, dass es im stable drin ist? Darin sehe ich jetzt gerade einen Vorteil von Gentoo, dass man da zwischen stable und testing wählen kann. Und wenn es bei Gentoo noch im testing ist, dann geh mal davon aus, dass es bei arch auch nicht stabiler ist, nur weil die nur eins haben.
> 
> 

 

Das ist bei Arch nicht anders. Hier gibt es sogar "testing" und "unstable". Die Repositories "community" "extra" und "core" wären die Standardrepositories.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Hauptmotive des Wechsels sind das zeitaufwändige Kompilieren und die Aktualität mancher Paketversionen, die bei Gentoo erst nach langer Zeit wenn überhaupt endlich "unmasked" werden, beispielsweise bei "Enlightenment 17" 

 

ganz dumme frage:

wie soll gentoo etwas stabilisieren, was noch nicht mal released ist?

e17 befindet sich immer noch in der Entwicklung, Veröffentlichungsdatum unbekannt.

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie soll gentoo etwas stabilisieren, was noch nicht mal released ist?
> 
> e17 befindet sich immer noch in der Entwicklung, Veröffentlichungsdatum unbekannt.
> ...

 

Ich weiß. Auf Arch ist der aktuelle Snapshot freigegeben. Übrigens schade, dass E17 noch keinen vernünftigen Filemanager hat. Zumindest kann man damit noch nicht vernünftig arbeiten.  :Smile:  Man muss zB auf Thunar oder Rox ausweichen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal sehen, was ich in Zukunft noch zu diesem Forum beitragen kann. Habe vor zwei Stunden ne Mail bekommen, dass ich in einer Woche in Südtirol anfangen kann...

Aber irgendwie sind mir Arbeitgeber, die auch Sonntag nachmittag was tun irgendwie sympatisch, hier werden ja auch morgens um drei Probleme gelöst. Sorry, hab gerade ne Flasche Sekt intus....

----------

## ChrisJumper

Machs gut Battlestar Gentoo!

Wünsche dir auch alles gute mit Arch-Linux.

Und setze auf 5 Monate bis du wieder bei Gentoo bist :)

Ganz nebenbei: Das tolle an Linux ist die Vielfalt und Anpassbarkeit. Es geht in der Regel ohne Probleme vonstatten eine Home-Partiton zu verwenden und sowohl Gentoo als auch Arch-Linux Parallel nutzen zu können. Je nachdem unter welcher Umgebung man sich im Moment wohler fühlt.

Grüße!

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mal sehen, was ich in Zukunft noch zu diesem Forum beitragen kann. Habe vor zwei Stunden ne Mail bekommen, dass ich in einer Woche in Südtirol anfangen kann... 

 

Glückwunsch, hoffe mal das dir die Stelle gefällt :)

----------

## xraver

Jo Battlestar Gentoo, bis demnächst dann  :Wink: .

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Mal sehen, was ich in Zukunft noch zu diesem Forum beitragen kann. Habe vor zwei Stunden ne Mail bekommen, dass ich in einer Woche in Südtirol anfangen kann...  
> 
> Glückwunsch, hoffe mal das dir die Stelle gefällt 

 

Auf alle Fälle gefällt mir Südtirol... Erst mal befristet auf 6 Monate und dann mal sehen, ob ich da bleiben kann oder selber zurück will.

----------

## hoschi

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Viel Spaß! Ich glaube, dass man mit ArchLinux auch glücklich werden kann. 

 

Dito. Arch ist nicht schlecht.

----------

## hoschi

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
>  *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   
> 
> Außerdem störte es mich bei Gentoo etwas, dass man bei der Deinstallation von Programmen nicht auch gleich all die unbenutzten Pakete mit deinstallieren kann.  
> ...

 

Oder mit portage:

emerge -uDavN world (volles Update)

emerge -a --depclean (deinstalltion aller unbenoetigen Pakete)

revdep-rebuild (checkt ob durch depclean abhaengigkeiten geaendert haben und repariert diese, z.b. loeschung alter lib gegen die noch andere installierte pakete linken)

----------

## nikaya

So long,Battlestar Gentoo.

Arch Linux ist keine schlechte Distri und sie wird sich sicherlich in Zukunft noch steigern können.Ich habe es mal angetestet.Nicht schlecht,aber Gentoo gefällt mir aus verschiedenen Gründen dann doch besser.

----------

